

Yahoo Will Sell to MS for $33/share - andreyf
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/yahoo-will-sell-to-microsoft-for-33-per-share/7315/

======
dangoldin
Hmm. I think it's a "would" and not a "will." If MS didn't want to do it when
their stock price was over $30 why would they do it now when they are under
$26. Also, all the bad blood that's been going on between them can't be
helping the deal making here.

~~~
andreyf
Agreed - they say you shouldn't hire someone who doesn't decide he wants to
accept within a few days. Although this isn't anything like hiring, a similar
rule-of-thumb might be a good idea - if either one of them wanted it badly
enough, they would have worked something out already.

~~~
neilc
_Agreed - they say you shouldn't hire someone who doesn't decide he wants to
accept within a few days_

I think that's a terrible idea. You want to hire the best candidates, but
those are exactly the people who will typically have multiple, attractive
options to consider, and might need to take a while to decide on the best
offer (not to mention time for concluding other interviews, negotiating, etc).
And besides, some people are just conservative about major life decisions,
like one's career path, and take the time to consider the choice carefully.

